# Imagine you're 5'2" and



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 7, 2019)

you like this guy






what would you do to ascend?


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 7, 2019)

I would kill myself


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 7, 2019)

Suicide.

Is that from Reddit


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Dec 7, 2019)

This has to be morphed


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't even know my mom's 5'2 and quite short for a woman and that face... Maybe LL, lifts, and surgery but...


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 7, 2019)

Rope


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 7, 2019)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Is that from Reddit


Yes.

He deleted it, tho.

The comments were blue pilled.


Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> This has to be morphed


Unfortunately, no


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 7, 2019)

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 7, 2019)

Aliens17 (u/Aliens17) - Reddit


u/Aliens17: Quit stalking my profile and get a life.




www.reddit.com




His account


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 7, 2019)

I would abuse the fuck out of trenbolone and become a high T low inhib drug dealer to compensate for everything. That's my actual answer not a joke


----------



## Reggina Calcio (Dec 7, 2019)

Trannymaxx tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 8, 2019)

Reggina Calcio said:


> Trannymaxx tbh


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 8, 2019)

its over


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 8, 2019)

Removeddit







removeddit.com





You are extremely below average in everything in terms of looks. You are more feminine than 90 per cent of the women I know. Your bone structure is perfect for trannymaxxing. *No offence, but no one will EVER respect you as MAN. NO ONE. *You will either be_* seen as an ATM* _(even that is very unlikely) or_ you* can try becoming a tranny. NGL*_*, *I actually *thought you were a woman. *So either become a tranny or accept your fate. Being a subhuman (at least not to other subhumans), but *being named the Prophet of subhumans* and then *being rude to others about looks is something else. *Accept your fate and stop deluding yourself. ​


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 8, 2019)

I would be a Serial Killer called Chuck.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 8, 2019)

become a male feminist and hope for some occasional pity sex


or do what all other male feminists do and touch children


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 8, 2019)

Stop bullying this poor accursed soul. He did absolutely nothing to deserve this. Indeed, god is cruel. If guy in the pic is reading this: I am sorry. I am so sorry. Im sorry god gave you life. Im sorry you have to walk. To talk. To breathe. To see. I would recommend roping. Its the only way to escape what god cursed you with. Its just completely and utterly over for you and nothing you can do will fix that. Even if you were a billionaire that cured cancer your life would be full of ridicule and mockery. Just end it man. Ill see you on the other side in a few decades. we’ll have a beer. I am so sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 8, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Removeddit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol they banned me, the whole tread has been deleted pea brain. You are in the same boat i used to be, but *thanks to your subhuman genes you're there to stay*


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 8, 2019)

yall coping. he can slay jbs forever


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 8, 2019)

Alt Number 3 said:


> he can slay jbs forever


At least there's one positive comment,

jfl





Removeddit







removeddit.com





[–]Aliens17-3 points1 days ago
You should go through with your idea to rope yourself lol.
permalinkredditceddit
 [–]cybertruth94 points1 days ago
If it's any consolation, *if I looked anything like you I would have done so long ago.*
Google thinks he's a *girl!*



Google


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 21, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Stop bullying this poor accursed soul. He did absolutely nothing to deserve this. Indeed, god is cruel. If guy in the pic is reading this: I am sorry. I am so sorry. Im sorry god gave you life. Im sorry you have to walk. To talk. To breathe. To see. I would recommend roping. Its the only way to escape what god cursed you with. Its just completely and utterly over for you and nothing you can do will fix that. Even if you were a billionaire that cured cancer your life would be full of ridicule and mockery. Just end it man. Ill see you on the other side in a few decades. we’ll have a beer. I am so sorry.


just fucking lol at being below average subhuman and having to bully such subhumans to feel better.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Dec 21, 2019)

He should be legally allowed to commit one ER in any bar/club completely free of charge


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 21, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> just fucking lol at being below average subhuman and having to bully such subhumans to feel better.


I meant every word.


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 21, 2019)

*I would start slaying son! Damn what a slayer!*


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 21, 2019)

*HEY NOT SO BAD
AT LEAST HE ISN'T CURRY*


----------



## Kade (Dec 21, 2019)

I would just do TED talks and then use the money i earn from sympathy maxxing to do a comical amount of heroin and just die on the spot


----------



## needsolution (Dec 21, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> just fucking lol at being below average subhuman and having to bully such subhumans to feel better.


I remember when some fags bullied curry and then some doxxer came, shared out info about one guy and threatened that will doxx everyone who bullied this kid. Literally all confident guys shat their pants there and were scared af. Ofc i was that stupid that i told about everything to Master so he could remove thread but now i see that people should get punishment for bullying innocent people in the internet just because of looks while most of them are same incels as people they bully.


----------



## nastynas (Dec 21, 2019)

just roidmax and would do crimes. legit only way


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 21, 2019)

Hairmaxx


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 21, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Stop bullying this poor accursed soul. He did absolutely nothing to deserve this. Indeed, god is cruel. If guy in the pic is reading this: I am sorry. I am so sorry. Im sorry god gave you life. Im sorry you have to walk. To talk. To breathe. To see. I would recommend roping. Its the only way to escape what god cursed you with. Its just completely and utterly over for you and nothing you can do will fix that. Even if you were a billionaire that cured cancer your life would be full of ridicule and mockery. Just end it man. Ill see you on the other side in a few decades. we’ll have a beer. I am so sorry.


God this is brutal and legit depressed me


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 22, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> you like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trannymaxx


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 22, 2019)

Rope


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 22, 2019)

LeFort 420


----------



## DianabolDownie (Dec 22, 2019)

I'd usually say "at least hes not curry"
But hes just so bad that even the worst curries I can think of mog him to oblivion, and back, then back to oblivion


Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Aliens17 (u/Aliens17) - Reddit
> 
> 
> u/Aliens17: Quit stalking my profile and get a life.
> ...


Jfl at his seething manlet incel rage is every comment he makes, hes always arguing.

still feel kinda bad for him


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 5, 2020)

Chad


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 5, 2020)

Thats so sad man.... poor guy, i hope he finds happiness


----------



## karbo (Apr 28, 2020)

dude is actually based as fuck


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 28, 2020)

There is NOTHING that can be done about 5'2!
I THANK THE JESUS CHRIST, GOD OF THE UNIVERSE, THAT HE DIDNT MAKE ME DEATHTIER MANLET
Im still a manlet though


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 30, 2020)

mogs me


----------



## Vladimir makarov (Apr 30, 2020)

Only hope is charles manson max


----------



## BigNigga69 (Apr 30, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> you like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should have been hard trenning from a young age


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 30, 2020)

Trannymax and slay prime lesbians


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 30, 2020)

i see uglier dudes daily tbh


----------



## xefo (Apr 30, 2020)

Bruh shit like this is so sad


----------



## Collagen or rope (Apr 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> i see uglier dudes daily tbh


Cope. This guy is not human.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 30, 2020)

It never began


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 30, 2020)

id rope and "ascend" to heaven


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Apr 30, 2020)

Just date a fat midget. Most men who look like that just date obese midgets.


Alibaba69 said:


> *HEY NOT SO BAD
> AT LEAST HE ISN'T CURRY*


What about good looking Indian men?


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Stop bullying this poor accursed soul. He did absolutely nothing to deserve this. Indeed, god is cruel. If guy in the pic is reading this: I am sorry. I am so sorry. Im sorry god gave you life. Im sorry you have to walk. To talk. To breathe. To see. I would recommend roping. Its the only way to escape what god cursed you with. Its just completely and utterly over for you and nothing you can do will fix that. Even if you were a billionaire that cured cancer your life would be full of ridicule and mockery. Just end it man. Ill see you on the other side in a few decades. we’ll have a beer. I am so sorry.


Am I a terrible person that this post and this thread gave me lifefuel?


----------

